# sit means sit



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

I did a search for this company and found some great info on this site and online in general. My question is a bit different though, i know like any franchise type company it's going to always depend on where you are located. I've heard some great things about some places and some poor reviews on others.

My question is that I really want to get involved in dog training. I'm 23 years old and I've done countless hours of volunteer work for shelters and rescue centers. I feel that I would be comfortable around any situation. I've been around some pretty tempermental animals but i'm not afraid of them. I'm not going to go right up and cuddle with em but I don't show that i'm afraid.

I was wondering if this would be a decent company to work for, or if anyone knows the process involved.

Or if anyone has any different suggestions im all for hearing about them. I really just want to have a job working with animals. I feel that I would be great at it. I have tons of patience and haven't found myself frustrated with any of my dogs. 

Thanks for reading my ramble!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

A dog trainer in the area went through it and closed down pretty quickly. Older guy, some good experience before he teamed up with them.

Lot of $$ apparently, plus some type of franchise fee on a monthly basis.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you want to start up your own franchise? You'd probably do better (and definitely cheaper) by starting dog training part-time and work up your own business by word of mouth. Also, joining APDT would be a big boost. http://www.apdt.com


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Try checking with your local animal hosp. and "doggie day care" centers. They are more likely to send you in the right direction.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd stay away from Fred Hassen.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why they DO NOT approve of Sit Means Sit? 

Oddly enough I have an appt tomorrow morning to meet with a training in my area. We are still having a **** hard time with the recall command. So I thought I'd check out Sit Means Sit. Tomorrow is a just a meet and evaluate each other type of thing- not committing to anything yet. 

I'll keep you posted on what comes out of our meeting session tomorrow. 

Any input you guys have is appreciated.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

It has been my experience that "some" Sit Means Sit trainers have a heavier hand than need be. Unless the training has changed at the Sit Means Sit school, the owner Fred Hassin begins training a dog a very high stim level and works his way down the dial. 

Just the opposite of what many other good e-collar trainers have found that works and is not heavy on the dog. I learned via Robin McFarlands method. She owns "Thats My Dog E-Academy" in WI. She trains using the lowest stim and going up until you find the dogs working level. Oddly enough, she and Fred use to be partners along time ago.

If you watch Fred's site, you will see he goes through alot of demo dogs.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input! I definitely wanted to stay away from trainers that worked thier way down the dial or were more toward aversion training. Don't like that at all. 

Fortunately the woman I met with today from Sit Means Sit was not like that at all- though I know each trainer my vary. She was very common sense and worked on the lowest level stimulus and went up. I tried on the unit and had her work her way through the dial so that I would know what Ruby was feeling. I can say for certain my dog never stimulated higher then what I could be comfortable with. I liked her attitude and training theory a lot. 

But I have seen trainers working the way you described. I don't like that at all and frankly I think it produces a nervous and sometimes sulky dog. I would rather have the dog happy and upbeat, ready to work.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

I am glad that it went well for you . Please keep me updated


----------

